# Seagrape and citrus crotches.



## Blueglass (Feb 3, 2014)

I picked these up awhile ago and they've been bouncing around my truck since. I've been slowly cutting the citrus up with a ryoba saw due to lack of other tools at this point. I may have gained access to a table and band saw. My question is to cut up these crotches to best show the figure should I slice them parallel with the Y of the crotch? Or maybe I should say how would you process them for boards? I want to make a drum of coarse. What is left I will probably try to trade.

cou


----------



## Tim Carter (Feb 3, 2014)

Seagrape moves and cracks a lot so whatever you do, get AnchorSeal on it asap! Citrus is much more stable but tends to spalt quickly and the spalting may not be very attractive. Sometimes the spalting is lines but quite often large areas spalt together in blocks which isn't very nice looking. The best figure will be in the lower section beneath the crotch and will be parallel to the "Y". If you're trying to get boards out of these logs, I'd cut the 2 legs off of the upper part of the "Y" before I tried to slab it. Be very careful if you're going to try and slab these on a bandsaw, they will have a tendency to twist unless you have a jig to hold them firmly. Good luck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 5, 2014)

Les, Im looking forward to meeting you and hanging out for the day on the 15th. We will get your wood cut up and ready to go...... See Ya Soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 5, 2014)

Tim Carter said:


> Seagrape moves and cracks a lot so whatever you do, get AnchorSeal on it asap! Citrus is much more stable but tends to spalt quickly and the spalting may not be very attractive. Sometimes the spalting is lines but quite often large areas spalt together in blocks which isn't very nice looking. The best figure will be in the lower section beneath the crotch and will be parallel to the "Y". If you're trying to get boards out of these logs, I'd cut the 2 legs off of the upper part of the "Y" before I tried to slab it. Be very careful if you're going to try and slab these on a bandsaw, they will have a tendency to twist unless you have a jig to hold them firmly. Good luck!


What Tim said. I've cut quite a bit of citrus, it spalts very quickly, and around here at least, the spalt is dirty gray, ruins the wood IMO. My best results were when I got a healthy tree, fresh cut, and sliced it up right away. I really like using it though, for inlay and segmented work. It can have a nice creamy pale yellow color that wont brown-out...


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 5, 2014)

I have some with the gray and some black that I've played with. I like it, kinda reminds me of antler. I'm about to use some of the more creamy yellow for 1911 grips with a purpleheart inlay. I'm off to a start but a little short on time.


----------

